# Und noch ein Formular-Problem...



## 5thavenue (26. Februar 2002)

... habe ich. Ich arbeite mit Frontpage (bitte nicht motzen, einmal reicht  ) und habe für meine Site eigentlich nur den Wunsch, dass jemand sein Email-Adresse eingibt und send drückt. Die Button habe ich soweit, aber es klappt nicht und in der Endansicht schleichen sich da ganz seltsame Dinge ein. 

Vielleicht gibt es aber auch eine andere Lösung: Ein E-Mail-Feld und ein Send-Button. Achja, bitte keine Hinweise auf selfhtml und Formmailer - das hilft mir jetzt auf die Schnelle üüüüüüüüüüüberhauptnicht.

Freue mich auf eine Antwort + Grüsse von der 5thavenue

Ooops: http://www.thorstenwehner.de oder http://www.thorstenwehner.de/daten/seiten/welcome.html


----------



## Samuel (26. Februar 2002)

*hierfür würde ich php nehmen*

füg einfach dort wo du das formular haben möchtest diesen code ein:


```
<?php
if (isset($submit)) {
mail("deine@emailaddi.com", "neue Eingabe", $email, "meineHomepage@com.at");
}
?>
<form method="post" action="<?php echo $PHP_SELF; ?>">
<input type="text" name="email"><br>
<input type="submit" name="submit" value="Eintragen">
</form>
```

dieses script setzt aber voraus das dein server php unterstütz da PHP eine Serverseitige Scriptsprache ist, nicht so wie JavaScript die Clientseitig ist


----------



## Christoph (26. Februar 2002)

Frontpage----------THREAD CLOSED THREAD CLOSED----

*gg*

geht leider nicht so leicht!

mann, von alleine verschickt sich die Mail nicht!

wenn man dich nicht auf Selfhtml hinweisen soll dann vielleicht auf das oder das !!!


cu


----------



## Samuel (26. Februar 2002)

*gugg mal ...*

der code von mir sollte eigentlich funktionieren
und es schickt das email ja nicht automatisch los sondern erst wenn man auf den submit button gedrückt hat


----------



## 5thavenue (26. Februar 2002)

*Na dann will...*

... ich das mal probieren. Aber der nicht erwünschte Hinweis zu selfhtml ist berechtigt. Denn ein Grossteil der Fragen die hier und in anderen Boards aufgeworfen werden, werden stets mit "guck mal bei selfhtml" nach beantwortet (gut, hier auf dem Board ja weniger). Wenn dem so ist, kann man sich die Foren ja sparen. Selfhtml ist mir bekannt, ist gut gegliedert und mit Zeit  kommt man auch ans Ziel, aber die Vorwegnahme, das ein Hinweis auf diese Seite jetzt nicht so sinnig ist hat eben Sinn. 


@hochi: Hilft dir denn Karzaunikat bei deinem Relaunch weiter 
 - sonst versuch es mal hier -> ooops 

So jetzt setze ich mich ans Script und melde mich dann wieder.

Danke!

5thavenue


----------



## Christoph (26. Februar 2002)

> @hochi: Hilft dir denn Karzaunikat bei deinem Relaunch weiter
> - sonst versuch es mal hier ->



bitte was???


----------



## Samuel (26. Februar 2002)

*also:*

da du mir den quelltext gezeigt hast:

ersetze dies:

```
<form method="POST" action="../../_derived/nortbots.htm" onSubmit="location.href='../../_derived/nortbots.htm';return false;" webbot-action="--WEBBOT-SELF--" WEBBOT-onSubmit>
                      <!--webbot bot="SaveResults" startspan
                      S-Email-Format="TEXT/PRE"
                      S-Email-Address="thorsten.wehner@radiotoday.de"
                      B-Email-Label-Fields="FALSE"
                      B-Email-Subject-From-Field="FALSE"
                      S-Email-Subject="Demo CD Bestellung von thorstenwehner.de"
                      S-Builtin-Fields --><strong>[FrontPage-Komponente &quot;Ergebnisse speichern &quot;]</strong><!--webbot
                      bot="SaveResults" endspan i-checksum="25117" --><p align="justify"><font size="1" face="Arial">Bestellen
                      Sie hier die Demo-CD als Audio oder Daten-CD via Email.
                      Tragen Sie hier&nbsp; <INPUT NAME="name" SIZE=27 maxlength="30" style="background-color: #FFFFFF; color: #CCFF33; font-family: Arial; font-size: 10px; border: 1 solid #000000">
                      <input TYPE="submit" VALUE="send." style="font-family: Arial; font-size: 10px; background-color: #FFFFFF; color: #000000; border: 1 solid #000000">
                      einfach Ihre Email - Adresse ein. Der Versand folgt
                      umgehend. Vorwärts - natürlich. </font></p>
                    </form>
```

durch diesen hier:


```
<?php

if (isset($submit)) {

mail("deine@emailaddi.com", "neue Eingabe", $email, "meineHomepage@com.at");

}

?>

<form method="post" action="<?php echo $PHP_SELF; ?>">

<input type="text" name="email"><br>

<input type="submit" name="submit" value="Eintragen">

</form>
```

dein server muss PHP unterstützen!!!


----------



## 5thavenue (26. Februar 2002)

*Hmm...*

... danke. Layout technisch hat das geklappt. Email-Addi habe ich eingetragen. Was trage ich hier 

"meineHomepage@com.at");

ein? Meine Homepage? Und wenn ich das Teil online teste bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung 

error 404: Datei nicht gefunden!
Das angegebene Dokument konnte auf diesem Server leider nicht gefunden werden.

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - hilfe  

5thavenue


----------



## Samuel (26. Februar 2002)

*hmm*

du musst die file nachher natürlich umbennen auf *.php
und das script funkt nur wenn dein server php unterstützt


----------



## 5thavenue (26. Februar 2002)

*Hmm...*

... der Sever unterstützt php. Ich habe die Datei auch umbenannt. Jetzt heisst sie eben http://www.thorstenwehner.de/daten/seiten/welcome.php. Kommt aber eine Fehlermeldung. Nicht vorhanden oder so... Error 500 zumindest. 

Das Problem: Das Teil muss heute noch irgendwie funktionieren.

Achso - gibt es vielleicht noch eine andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## 5thavenue (26. Februar 2002)

*Das mag ich eigentlich gar...*

... nicht, dass eigene Topic nach oben schieben, aber es ist wirklich sehr dringend und ich weiss nicht weiter.

 

5thavenue by night


----------



## 5thavenue (27. Februar 2002)

*so...*

... ich habe mich bei meinem Provider jetzt erkundigt, bzw. bin dort in die Analen gekrochen und fand heraus, das php etc... in diesem Tarif nicht unterstützt wird. Jetzt habe ich aber eine ganze Menge Domains die diesen Service untersützen. Wenn ich die Startseite auf http://www.thorstenwehner.de legen und den Rest auf eine der anderen Seiten, funktioniert das obig mitgeteilte Script denn dann. Die anderen Pages haben diesen php-Krimmelskram.

AW? Oder doch nicht  

5thavenue


----------



## braindad (27. Februar 2002)

na, rat mal  php auf php-fähigen server. törlich funzt das


----------



## 5thavenue (27. Februar 2002)

*Hui...*

... ein AW. Wie lang bist du noch wach?

5thavenue


----------



## braindad (27. Februar 2002)

naja, falls ih innerhlab der nächsten 1/4st meine win cd finde, bin ih off - system plätten und reinstall. wenn niht so 2std denke ich


----------



## 5thavenue (27. Februar 2002)

*Erstmal...*

... c für dich. Bitteschön. So die File um die es geht liegt jetzt auf http://www.radiotoday.de/personal/thorstenwehner/daten/seiten/welcome.html

Ich habe jetzt soweit alles gemacht. Dieser Tarif unterstützt die Frontpageerweiterung, php, cgi, css nur pissen kann er nicht :-[  

Aber es geht nicht. 

5thavenue


----------



## braindad (27. Februar 2002)

hehe, wie ich sehe, hast du schon wieder 2x den <p> tag nicht geschlossen 

desweiteren in zeile 111

```
<form method="post" action="%3c?php echo $PHP_SELF; ?>">
```
das fettgedr. würde ich ganz dringen durch ein "<" ersetzen 

mal sehen, was dann geht.

[EDIT] das fettgrdr. ist das "%3c". kommt oben nicht so gut zu geltung


----------



## 5thavenue (27. Februar 2002)

*Hmmm...*

... ich check das mal. Jetzt.

5thavenue


----------



## 5thavenue (27. Februar 2002)

*Ja meine Fresse...*

... langsam wird's peinlich. Hoffentlich gibt es auf dem Board keine Witzesammlung. Es geht nicht. Die beiden Tags habe ich gesetzt. Das war übrings wieder Frontpage. Ich habe das mal beobachtet. Der setzt sie und wenn man dann den Text in der html.Ansicht nicht nachbearbeitet sondern im wysiwyg dann macht er sie und mal nicht. 

Aber viel wichtiger. Es haut nicht hin. Ich flehe schon fast an - aber es muss spätestens bis Mi.Abend funktionieren. Ich muss zwecks Bewerbungen mit der Seite raus. Ganz dringend. 

Ähmmm  - ich habe da noch ein Schönheitsproblem markiert. Rot. Der Abstand zwischen der roten Zeilen und dem Eingabefeld lässt sich nciht verkleinern. Das ist aber noch  Nebensache. Wie immer: Ich bin um Hilfe dankbar und gehe jetzt ins Bett. Morgen ist ja auch noch ein scheiss Tag. 

Bis nachher

Unter einer Zeitung auf der... 5thavenue


----------



## braindad (27. Februar 2002)

du hast ja auch ein ">" statt eines "<" gesetzt....man beachte die spitze in richtung west oder auch links bzw. left


----------



## 5thavenue (27. Februar 2002)

*Das war...*

... nicht der Fehler.

Geht immer noch nicht.

5thavenue


----------



## Samuel (27. Februar 2002)

*hmm*

ich glaube schon langsam das es von dir besser gewesen wäre den ganzen stuff mal ohne frontpage zu coden, dann würdest dich jetzt wenigstens ein bisschen auskennen wenn man die die ausführlichste hilfe gibt die man geben kann 3-)


naj0 frontpage suxxx, netobjectfusion suxxx und der ganze rest von dem zeugs auch 

aber: schick mir mal deine file und ich werd sie dir umschreiben, anschliessend werd ich sie dir zurückschicken
em@ail: samuel@diewerbung.at

greets daIllu ;-)


----------



## 5thavenue (27. Februar 2002)

... natürlich wäre das besser gewesen. Ich habe dir eine Email geschickt :]

5thavenue


----------

